# New blogsite for western glass collectors



## westernbittersnut (May 3, 2009)

For those bottle collectors interested in western whisky bottles and history, check out the blogsite of GlobTopWhiskies. A very informative site on the history, variants and colors of applied top whiskey bottles of the old west.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 3, 2009)

Hi,  Dont we need a link?
 RED Matthews


----------



## Lordbud (May 4, 2009)

http://www.globtopwhiskies.com/search/label/Whiskey%20News%20-%20April%202009


----------



## onekick1 (May 24, 2009)

And for those who like western bitters check out  www.westernbittersnews.com digging reports, auction news, upcoming western bottle shows and lots of information on collecting western bitters.


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Are the Turner Bros. the same folks who put out Turner's jakes from both New Yawk and San Francisco?


----------



## onekick1 (May 27, 2009)

I believe they are. The Turner Bros. sold their west coast depot to McMillian & Kester in 1865 but continued in business in New York until the 1870's. McMillian & Kester were the sole agents on the Pacific Coast for the Turner Bros. products after 1865.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 27, 2009)

LTWGâ„¢ =  " Love That Western Glass "   Â©2009 all rights reserved


----------

